# romancoke crabbing



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

I believe that it has given up the ghost! I decided to forgo the boat and try the pier. In six hours we caught 2 throwbacks at five inches.  

Went back to the car and picked up my ultralight and caught spot on every cast. Around four oclock the wind picked up and the slab white perch came out to play.

Some small blue were caught down at the T


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Maybe it'll pick up in a month or so?


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*We can hope*

and pray  While we were there a man pulled up in a green pick-up and dumped almost a bushel of undersize in the water. I only hope they were alive......


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

*Not crabs, but...*

Croakahs!!!  








17" and 15" croakers caught on BWFB/squid combo, caught around 4am 7/28/07


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

AtlantaKing said:


> Croakahs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! So are you in OC? Or have you decided to stay local...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

He's at home at his computer eating cheetos. But we're headed down there either late tonight or early tomorrow.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Best of luck fellas. We were planning to do a camping trip out that way this weekend (or a LONG day trip) but work just drained me and we didn't prepare in time... we might go local; we'll see.

Hope the report back will be: flounders and tog at the bulkhead with a some rocks and blues off the rt. 50 bridge .


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Yo AK, can you stretch your arms out any more?  We should have regs on how to post pictures . . . say . . . a la TH.

Newspaper, slightly angled, must have 2 fish+, hat backwards, and most important, no smile


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

and hair, lots of it!


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

hehe nice pics


----------

